# Q7 3rd row question....



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I have been lurking here for a while and finally had a chance to get into a 2010 Q7 today at our local dealer. The reason for the move to a bigger car is we are expecting our fourth child. My wife is dead set on never owning a mini van and I back her 100%. We are looking at allroads w/third row and the q7. We took a ride in an Sline 3.6 to the other lot to see a non-s line, that thing had great pick up. I got in the q7 and looked around and played with all the seats and adj. When I got to the third row I was very disappointed. It was impossible to get to and was impossible for me to get into. Is there anyone that actually uses the third row and is it mainly for kids?? Please respond back if you use the third row for seating and your reviews. Thanks


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (Michael T Borelli)*

I guess no one uses the third row


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (Michael T Borelli)*

question answered on a test ride.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (Michael T Borelli)*

My children sit in the third row but I wouldn't recommend a long trip for anyone over 5' tall.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (wabisabi)*

Thanks for the reply. My kids are 6, 8 and 12 and my wife and I are short so I think we will get alot of use out of the third row.


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (Michael T Borelli)*

Our third row seat is used very little. We have two kids (10 & 14). Our 10 year old will fit but not the 14 year old. It's only used as a last resort if needed. Most of the time it is folded down. And yes, there is no easy way to get back there.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Our Q7 houses two car seats (twins) and on a few occasions have had to use the 3rd row for both short and long trips. It is difficult to get in and out of the 3rd row normally and with the car seats, almost impossible. It usually involves climbing over the seats, and through the middle or climbing through the trunk area. With that said, we have had no one over 5'5 sit back there. The seats have reasonable padding though, and the 2nd row slides, so we slide it all the way forward so the 3rd row can have maximum leg room.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

I realize no vehicle will ever be all the things I want - or rather that my wants will always exceed the offerings/designs.
I have had small to medium cars (we use an 03 jetta, an 08 audi s4 avant and i've had a M Roadster, a subaru outback, and a bmw 328 wagon) to large suvs (land cruiser, discovery land rovers, and currently an lr3)
I have been wanting the largest thing that is tdi/high fuel economy for suv standards while also having at least awd, and ideally 4x4. My pickins are too slim. The q7 is neat like a car, tdi helps mpg and audi quattro is great. It's no 4x4 though and has fairly small space inside for such a large thing on the outside.
Those q7 seats, are sort of weird when you start to look at 3rd row designs. Benz and land rover lr3 have the best seating functionality of any euro brand and a 6"+ person will sit in the 3rd row without issue. These two vehicles have enough interior height that you can pretty much "walk" in bent over, rather than crawl in like you do to get into the back seat of a coupe.
The q7 3rd row entry is like crawling into a coupe, and about as comfortable once you are in the seat as it is to sit in an s5 coupe back seat. i.e., it sucks.
I however don't need to seat people back there, but the space is still desired for gear or stealth camping/sleeping on road trips from the front passenger seat back to the tailgate. The q7 is also pretty short inside so again, limiting it's appeal as an "suv" which it really isn't anyway.
What it can be more accurately described as is an sAv similar to the bmw x5. These are large "cars", not small suvs.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (jwestpro)*

We have changed directions and are now test driving some xc90. I have never strayed from vw/audi. But the xc90 has impressed me, as far as the third row, they function much much better than the q7. Who knows though, if we can't sell the 06 A3. We will be driving two cars everywhere.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

the mid row simply slides forward to access the 3rd. very easy to use.
i think if someone needs a 6' person in their 3rd row, DO NOT get a german car. you need a Denali (or similar). those are comfortable for 6' people everywhere. if you need a car to:
not be massive
handle very well
stop very well
get great mileage (esp TDI)
and handle 5'5" or under in 3rd
the Q7 is phenominal at all of ths.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (Michael T Borelli)*

Current ages of my kids 3, 5, and 8 with one on the way.
My 5 year old and my 3 year old are in the far back. My 5 year old son can buckle himself and it is an easy reach to buckle the 3 year old. My 8 year old sits in the second row on the 40% side (passenger side). The boosters that I use allow for quick removal and are quite stable. They latch solidly to the LATCH hooks and are very easy to unlatch. I have no issues with the kids getting in and out of the car. The only way it would be easier to any usable degree would be if there were a third set of doors for the third row.
Depending on the height and weight of the children, the Oobr seats work well for kids 3 to 10 years old.
http://www.magnaclek.com/us/en....aspx
The kids will still have support and be positioned correctly in the likely event of their falling asleep in the car.
My 8 year old uses this seat.
http://www.magnaclek.com/us/en....aspx
These seats click in to place and are easy to remove by pulling on the tether at the front of the seat.
In the near future, we will need to have the baby seat installed in the vehicle and will switch my 8 year old to the driver’s side (60% side) as that Olli seat is amazingly easy to remove and is quite compact. That way, the rear facing infant seat will not have to be bothered.
I looked long and seriously at the XC90. The rear seats seemed to be a little bit easier to get into and out of but there wasn't as much cargo room from what I remember. If I am to get the double stroller into the vehicle with the third row in use, this is very important.
Either way, you will have a great vehicle. I have one or two more vehicles that you may want to include in your search. The Mercedes Benz GL320 is bigger that the Q7 with a very, very usable third row. Also, the Mercedes Benz RL320 is also quite roomy. I didn’t go with the RL because it look to me to be a squished minivan and the GL320 was quite handsome but I couldn't get over my hang-up of not ever wanting to be Mercedes Benz owner.
Happy hunting.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Q7 3rd row question.... (wabisabi)*

I am pushing for a 2010 Teak brown q7. We were able to look at a high end one at the dealer and it was very nice with the latte leather. We had a better salesperson show us the third row and it did not seem as bad as it did before. The other salesperson fought with the seats and made it look very difficult. This guy made it look like butter. There is more room in the back and I am not to keen on the xc90. I just don't like the look. The downside is I will have to lose my car along with the a3 to afford one of these. I really like my 07 passat wagon and will surely miss a lowered car. I f I can swing it I would really like to keep the wagon. The A3 can take a flying leap.


_Modified by Michael T Borelli at 2:38 PM 1-26-2010_


----------

